# HO Train Help - Automatic Decoupling



## jandrinos (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm an electrical engineering student and I am working on an HO-Train setup with my professor involving several locomotives on a large track.

I was wondering if anyone knew what type or even how one would be able to have an automatic decoupling configuration on the cars of the locomotive, and have them attach and detach from one another while the train is still moving. The key here is to have multiple locomotives running along the same track and have one train decouple their load and have another train come in and attach the uncoupled cars to their load. I've looked into several magnetic coupling units by Bachman and have seen video's where the actual train would have to be pulled into a substation and come to a full stop before decoupling the cars but I have not seen any computer controlled devices to have them couple and decouple on-the-go, so to speak.

Also, if anyone can provide some insight on how much track is needed to build a large setup with dimensions let's say, 8' by 12'. I am looking to build a track with a large enough turn radius so that while the automatic decoupling units are maneuvering around the course, they do not get derailed along the way.

I would greatly appreciate any information on any of these ideas, if so, I can also provide an email from which further contact can be established for any parts and/or additional insight.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Something like this might do the trick!

http://www.mthtrains.com/news/393


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

CP is right on it, that's the ticket. I do O-scale, and all my TMCC/Legacy locomotives have electrocouplers.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*MTH SD70ACe*

That looks pretty cool. Does anyone own one of these? How well do the couplers work?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No reason to believe that MTH didn't get it working properly before releasing it on the unsuspecting world, so I'd figure it probably works.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh man...I like those operating couplers.

Any idea if you can retrofit those onto non-MTH models?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'd have to have outputs from your decoder to fire them, but I can't see why you couldn't if they have somewhat standard mounts.


----------

